

Teresa Nielsen Hayden and John Scalzi Discuss Building Online Communities - samdk
http://www.asaecenter.org/PublicationsResources/ANowDetail.cfm?ItemNumber=47920

======
MaysonL
This is a strong interview and should be more highly rated!

